# Copay - Can we collect



## Partha (Jul 28, 2010)

Can we collect copay from the patient for injection & urinalysis done by nurse in the office?

Thanks!


----------



## coder223 (Jul 28, 2010)

Partha said:


> Can we collect copay from the patient for injection & urinalysis done by nurse in the office?
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on the insurance. Usually you only collect copays if you bill an office visit. In your case, depending on your documentation you might be able to bill a 99211 and then you could collect the copay


----------



## tadavis (Jul 28, 2010)

it does depend on the ins co.  if you dont collect the copay once you receive the remit it will tell you if the copay is due or not.  Also if you dicide to use 99211 (which i would) make sure you do B/P and wt., where the injection site is, and if the pt tolerated the inject. ok ( of course you know to keep the pt around at least 3-5min to make sure there was no reaction to the injection)


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 28, 2010)

There is no justification for billing a 99211 when the patient comes to the office for an injection.  The vital signs and observation of the patient are all a part of injection admin 96372.  So no just bill the injection admin and the us code and be done.  The physician has already evaluated the patient for the necessity of the injection so to bill for the 99211 is billing for an assessment again.


----------

